# ما الفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة صيانة الطائرات ؟؟



## dj master (12 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
إخواني أعضاء منتدى المهنسين العرب .. أنا عضو جديد في ها المنتدى الرائع وطالب منكم مساعدة وأرجو ان لا تحرجوني ..


انا متخرج من الثانوية وكانت عندي رغبة شديدة في دراسة هندسة الطيران .. ولكن جميع الي أسألهم ينصحونني بعدم دراستها نسبة لأن الفرص الوظيفية نادرة جداً في ها المجال 


والفهمته من بعض الإخوة أن هناك فرق بين هندسة الطيران التي تدرس في الجامعات .. وبين هندسة صيانة الطائرات التي تدرس في معاهد .. وأن الأخيرة تمنح رخصة لصيانة الطائرات بعد التخرج , وأن فرص التوظيف فيها ممتازة .. بعكس "هندسة الطيران" التي لا توفر فرص عمل جيدة في منطقتنا .. فهل هدا صحيح ؟؟


سؤال آخر .. ما رأيكم في كليه هندسة الطيران بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا .. وهل الكلية معترف بها عالمياً ؟؟


أرجوكم ردو علي في أسرع وقت لأن مدة التقديم للجامعات أوشكت على الإنتهاء وانا لم أتخد اي قرار بعد ..

وشكرا لكم​أخوكم .. محمد صالح​​


----------



## dj master (14 يوليو 2006)

*?????*

يعني ما في واحد عبرنا ...
:80: :80: :80: :4:


----------



## صقر الجزيرة (15 يوليو 2006)

معاهد صيانة الطيران تختلف مدة الدراسه فيما بينها حيث بعضها يكفيك دراسة سنه كما في معهد ال air Uk في بريطانيا او سنتين كما في بعض المعاهد الاخرى والتدريس يعتمد على الجانب النظري والعملي معا حيث يؤهلك في النهاية ان تأخذ رخصة (licence) في ال FAA او JAR بعد ان تجتاز الاختبار (مع العلم ان اختبارتها صعبه جدا ومجموعه قليله من ينجح فيها ) .
ال Licence نوعان : 
- airframe and engine وهي رخصتان للهياكل والمحركات 
-avionice وهي خمس رخص naviagtion ,comunication ,.... etc 
تأخذ الاجازه licence withouth type writing ثم تعمل لمدة ستة اشهر وبعدها تتخصص في احدى الطائرات ويكون عندك الlicence with typewriting وهكذا تزيد خبرتك العملية بكل طائره تتخصص بها مثلا licence with typing writing for A310 ثم الاعلى ,,,etc
- هناك ايضا بكالوريوس في صيانة الطيران 
-اما بكالوريوس هندسة الطيران فيها في الاصل تخصص في تصميم الطائرات حيث الدراسه اكثرها نظريه بحثة ويتطلب اجادة في الرياضيات والفيزياء بجانب مهارات استخدام الحاسوب في الرسم الهندسي . 
طبعا في النهايه المرغوب فيما بينها اكثر هو صيانة الطيران واذا ما تمكنت من اخذ الليسانس فالمجال امامك مفتوح اكثر للعمل لأن الايدي العامله في الصيانه مطلوبه اكثر (خاصه عندنا في الدول العربيه) عن التصميم الذي مجالها محدود لعدم وجود مصانع للطيران وفي احيانا كثيره يحال حاملوا هذا التخصص الى المجالات الادارية ..لكن عليك ان تعلم ان الlicence مفيده في الطيران فقط علا ان لاتغفل انها ليست بكالوريوس او تحصيل علمي عالي ! .


----------



## lil-zool (15 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافية اخوي صقر الجزيرة 
بس انا مثلا لو درست دبلوم صيانة طائرات واخذت الرخصة (faaاوjar) ممكن اشتغل بدون ماأصعد للبكالوريوس؟؟
السؤال الثاني اخوي: وين ممكن احصل كليات تدرس بكالوريوس صيانة طائرات؟؟
شكرااا


----------



## صقر الجزيرة (15 يوليو 2006)

حياك الله اخي lil ..لاشك الرخصه تسهل لك العمل في شركات الطيران كما ان لها مميزات منها :1- أنها مطلوبه بشده في شركات الطيران 2- الترقية والعمل كمشرف او مسؤول supervisor 
3-المجاز(حامل الرخصه) يشرف على فني الطيران كما أن لا تركب اي قطعه جديده فى الطائره إلا بامضائه وهو الذي يشرف على تركيبها ...واشياء اخرى ... البكالوريس كما قلت عاده ماتكون مهامها ادرايه اكثر من غيرها ... اما بخصوص الكليات الذي تدرس بكالوريوس صيانة الطيران فهي... جامعة امبريل ريدل Embry-Riddle في الولايات المتحده وغيرها ...


----------



## lil-zool (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخوي صقر الجزيرة ويعطيك ألف عافية 
بس خليك متصل في الموضوع لأني يمكن احتاجلك في اسئلة ثانية 
مشكوووور


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي صقر الجزيرة .. الحقيقة انت جاوبت على أسئلة كثيرة كانت تدور في رأسي ..
أنا الان تفكيري إني أدرسه هندسة مدنية .. لأنها رغبتي الثانية بعد هندسة الطيران .. وبعدين ممكن أدرس صيانة طائرات في أي بلد آخر ما دامت مدتها سنة أو أثنين ..

ألف شكر مرة أخرى ..
تحياتي


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي صقر الجزيرة .. الحقيقة انت جاوبت على أسئلة كثيرة كانت تدور في رأسي ..
أنا الان تفكيري إني أدرسه هندسة مدنية .. لأنها رغبتي الثانية بعد هندسة الطيران .. وبعدين ممكن أدرس صيانة طائرات في أي بلد آخر ما دامت مدتها سنة أو أثنين ..

ألف شكر مرة أخرى ..
تحياتي


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي صقر الجزيرة .. الحقيقة انت جاوبت على أسئلة كثيرة كانت تدور في رأسي ..
انا الآن تفكيري أن أدرس هندسة مدنية .. وبعدين ممكن أدرس صيانة طائرات في أي بلد ما دام مدتها سنة أو سنتين زي ما تقول ..

ألف شكر لك مرة أخرى .. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي صقر الجزيرة .. الحقيقة انت جاوبت على أسئلة كثيرة كانت تدور في رأسي ..
انا الآن تفكيري أن أدرس هندسة مدنية .. وبعدين ممكن أدرس صيانة طائرات في أي بلد ما دام مدتها سنة أو سنتين زي ما تقول ..

ألف شكر لك مرة أخرى .. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي صقر الجزيرة .. الحقيقة انت جاوبت على أسئلة كثيرة كانت تدور في رأسي ..
انا الآن تفكيري أن أدرس هندسة مدنية .. وبعدين ممكن أدرس صيانة طائرات في أي بلد ما دام مدتها سنة أو سنتين زي ما تقول ..

ألف شكر لك مرة أخرى .. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي صقر الجزيرة .. الحقيقة انت جاوبت على أسئلة كثيرة كانت تدور في رأسي ..
انا الآن تفكيري أن أدرس هندسة مدنية .. وبعدين ممكن أدرس صيانة طائرات في أي بلد ما دام مدتها سنة أو سنتين زي ما تقول ..

ألف شكر لك مرة أخرى .. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## dj master (16 يوليو 2006)

عفواً يا جماعة على تكرار المشاركة كان خطأ مني وبدون قصد 
حاولت مسح المشاركات ولم استطع .. أرجو المعذرة


----------



## نبض الحياة (3 أغسطس 2006)

اخي صقر الجزيره الصراحه استفدت من هذه المعلومات واول مره اعرف عن الليسانس في صيانة الطيران اشكرك اخي الفاضل


----------



## الباحث المصري (7 أغسطس 2006)

*أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة*



نبض الحياة قال:


> اخي صقر الجزيره الصراحه استفدت من هذه المعلومات واول مره اعرف عن الليسانس في صيانة الطيران اشكرك اخي الفاضل


 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
ولكنك حبطني لأني كان اهتمام الهندسي الوحيد لدي هو هندسة الطيران!!!!!


----------



## fullbank (7 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]اخي الباحث المصري هندسة الطيران ما تستهين فيها علشان قبل ما قررت [/MOVE][MOVE="up"]دراستها اعملت بحوث كثيرة ولا تغيرها علشان رح تكون فرحان وانت تدرسها وعلشان الوظيفة ممكن الوظائف ليست كثيرة عند العرب ولكن الوظائف في الدول الاجنبية كثيرة وانا بعد ما اخلص جامعة بدي اقدم لماجستير ومن ثم دكتوراة وومن ثم سابحث عن وظيفة وشكلرا [/MOVE][MOVE="up"]لاخواني على هذه المعلومات[/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## MIT (8 أغسطس 2006)

أؤيد ماكتبه الأخ صقر الجزيره وبالنسبة للزملاء اللذين يرغبون في دراسة الهندسه فإن أقرب تخصص هو الهندسه الميكانيكيه لأن هندسة الطيران هي فرع من الهندسه الميكانيكيه وبإمكان طالب الهندسه الميكانيكيه أن يدرس العديد من المواد الخاصه بهندسة الطيران ويصبح ملما الى حد ما بالطيران وهو مهندس ميكانيكي.


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[MOVE="up"][FRAME="2 90"]شكرا للاخوان[/FRAME][/MOVE]


----------



## يعرب اصيل (7 أغسطس 2008)

صقر الجزيرة قال:


> معاهد صيانة الطيران تختلف مدة الدراسه فيما بينها حيث بعضها يكفيك دراسة سنه كما في معهد ال Air Uk في بريطانيا او سنتين كما في بعض المعاهد الاخرى والتدريس يعتمد على الجانب النظري والعملي معا حيث يؤهلك في النهاية ان تأخذ رخصة (licence) في ال Faa او Jar بعد ان تجتاز الاختبار (مع العلم ان اختبارتها صعبه جدا ومجموعه قليله من ينجح فيها ) .
> ال Licence نوعان :
> - Airframe And Engine وهي رخصتان للهياكل والمحركات
> -avionice وهي خمس رخص Naviagtion ,comunication ,.... Etc
> ...



هناك ايضا بكالوريوس في صيانة الطيران


----------



## الغباشى (8 أغسطس 2008)

يعنى باختصار الفرق بينهم هو الفرق بين المهندس والفني في اي مجال هندسي


----------



## tariqsamer (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات اخي العزيز


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

ارى ان الافضل ان تحصل على الرخصة من الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران مدة الدراسة سنتان ونصف والمصاريف ثلاثون الف جنيها مصرى لاغير على ما اظن


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

عند الانتهاء بتشتغل وانت مغمض عنيك ولا يهمك المسمى الوظيفى ان بدرس هندسة طيران وارى ان التعليم الفنى افضل من النظرى من حيث استفادة اوطاننا العربية


----------



## محمود معوض (21 أغسطس 2008)

*الجواب الصحيح*

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس محمود معوض خريج هندسه القاهرة قسم طيران 2007 و اعمل حاليا في شركة مصر للطيران.
الفرق بين هندسه الطيران و هندسة الصيانة ان الاولى تدرس تصميم الطائرات و حسابات تصنيعها و هذا مجاله محدود في مصر ويكاد ينعدم.
اما الصيانة فهي موجودة في كل الدول وهي تعني صيانة الاجزاء من غير اي تفكير اي انك بتنفذ اللي مكتوب في المانيوال اللي عامله الصانع وبس .
و ممكن تعمل زيي تدرس هندسة الطيران مما يكسبك عقل يفكر في كيفيه تصميم الطائرات و تصنيعها ثم تدرس الصيانة بعد ذلك .
و بذلك تكون اخذت ميزة الاتنين العقل و المهارة العمليه , اي انك بتفذ شيئ انت فاهمة و ممكن تعمل زيه لو توفرت لك الامكانيات . 
يارب اكون وصلت لك المعلومة .


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع وفعلا لا يعير أحد أهمية لهندسة الطيران في منطقتنا العربية بسبب عدم وجود صناعة طيران بمعناها الموجود في اوروبا


----------



## ابراهيم 555555 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا صقر العرب 
اريد ان توضح لي اكثر عن بك في هندسة الطيران لإني سوف ادرس في اندنيسيا بعد رمضان انشاء الله


----------



## zezocool1994 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت هل ينفع انى ادرس هندسة طيران جامعة القاهرة ثم اعود ادرس صيانة طيران ولكن اين ادرسها وكم مدتها وما تكليفها ده طبعا بداخل مصر وما هوا متوسط الرواتب فى مصر للطيران


----------



## احمد عدنان ابراهيم (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم :
اخواني اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب.
انا طالب سنة ثانية في كللية الطيران والدفاع الجوي _اليمن -صنعاء 
تخصص: هيكل ومحرك على طائرة mig21 حربية 
مدة الدراسة: 3 سنوات 
تخرج شهادة: بكلوريس في علوم الطيران + بكلوريوس في العلوم السياسة العسكرية +دبلوم اللغة الانجليزية
سؤالي :1_ هل استطيع العمل على هذا النخصص في الدول العربية ؟
2_هل استطيع تكملة الدراسة في هذا المجال ؟
(اريد اكمال الدراسة من حربي ال مدني )
شكرا لاعضاء المنتدى _اريد الرد على هذا الموضوع (*___*)..........(^___^)


----------



## احمد عدنان ابراهيم (26 يناير 2012)

*استفسار*

:20:


احمد عدنان ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> اخواني اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب.
> انا طالب سنة ثانية في كللية الطيران والدفاع الجوي _اليمن -صنعاء
> تخصص: هيكل ومحرك على طائرة mig21 حربية
> ...


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------

